# CPU-Lüfterfehler beim Bootvorgang



## davethebrave. (23. Juli 2009)

*CPU-Lüfterfehler beim Bootvorgang*

Ich hab die Suchfunktion benutzt, aber leider nichts zu meinem Problem gefunden!

Zuerst einmal meine Komponenten:


Mainboard: Asus P5Q-E
CPU: Q6600
CPU Lüfter: Scythe Mugen


Seit neustem stellt mein PC beim booten einen CPU-Lüfterfehler fest. 
Dabei dreht der das Rad am Mugen Kühlsystem wie gewohnt seine Runden ...
Der Druck auf die F1 Taste lässt den PC dann wie gewohnt starten, aber störend ist diese Fehlermeldung dann doch, zumal sie nicht stimmt 

Kennt jemand dieses Problem vielleicht und kann für Abhilfe sorgen?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus, Dave


----------



## kleinert (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU-Lüfterfehler beim Bootvorgang*

Blöde Frage, ich weiß, aber: hilft ein cmos-reset? ^^


----------



## davethebrave. (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU-Lüfterfehler beim Bootvorgang*



kleinert schrieb:


> Blöde Frage, ich weiß, aber: hilft ein cmos-reset? ^^



Würde ich gerne vermeiden wenns geht - sind die ganzen Settings weg 

Vllt hängts ja einfach an einer kleinen dummen Einstellung ...


----------



## kleinert (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU-Lüfterfehler beim Bootvorgang*

hm.. verstehe ich

was passiert, wenn Du ihn an einen anderen Lüfteranschluss klemmst?
Oder kannst Du nur den CPU-Lüfteranschluss regeln?

damit könntest Du die Fehlermeldung zumindest erstmal umgehen.

Was passiert,wenn Du zumindest alle Lüftereinstellungen im BIOS auf default setzt? Brauchst ja nicht gleich nen Komplettreset machen.


----------



## davethebrave. (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU-Lüfterfehler beim Bootvorgang*



kleinert schrieb:


> hm.. verstehe ich
> 
> was passiert, wenn Du ihn an einen anderen Lüfteranschluss klemmst?
> Oder kannst Du nur den CPU-Lüfteranschluss regeln?
> ...



Die Fan Setting sind auf Default. Gleiches Ergebniss. Umklemmen möchte ich ihn erstmal nicht weil ich eigentlich ausschließe, dass es Hardware bedingt ist. 

Vllt meldet sich mal ein P5Q-E Bios Experte


----------



## utacat (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU-Lüfterfehler beim Bootvorgang*



davethebrave. schrieb:


> Ich hab die Suchfunktion benutzt, aber leider nichts zu meinem Problem gefunden!
> 
> Zuerst einmal meine Komponenten:
> 
> ...



Entschuldige, ich häng mich hier mal mit an.
Ich habe seit heute das selbe Problem mit meinem Asus P5Q Pro Board
-CPU Fan error und den Hinweis auf F1-
Mein erster Gedanke war der Kaltstartbug, weil ich meine Speicher manuell einstellen musste.
Vielleicht macht das mein Lüfter auf die Dauer nicht mit? An/Aus/An
Im Bios waren die CPU Temp bei 42°.
Habe jetzt den Speicher runtergetaktet, mal sehn obs was bringt und der Kaltstartbug auch mit verschwindet.

MfG utacat

P.S Kühler Scythe Kama cross


----------



## El_Lute (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU-Lüfterfehler beim Bootvorgang*

Hast Du *Q-Fan* an? Wenn ja Mal auf [_disable_] oder [_Turbo_] stellen und schauen ob die Meldung weg bleibt. 

Der Hintergrund ist der, dass der Lüfter wahrscheinlich unter 600rpm dreht weil Dein System 
temperaturgesteuert beim Start (durch Q-Fan gesteuert) nicht mehr braucht.
Das veranlasst das Bios interne Monitoring eine Warnmeldung zu setzen.

Beobachte mal mit *PC Probe II *die CPU Temperaturen und die CPU Lüftergeschwindigkeit. Dann weißt Du das es daran liegt.

Du kannst das ganze aber auch ignorieren lassen wenn Du die Biosoption [_Wait for "F1" if error_] auf [_disable_] setzt.


----------



## ole88 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU-Lüfterfehler beim Bootvorgang*

seitdem ich auf meinen noctua umgebaut hab hab ich dieses Problem, mit drm waiting for is des so halbwegs behoben


----------



## Dr.House (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU-Lüfterfehler beim Bootvorgang*

Am Anfang im Bios - Halt on Error - musst du auf No Errors stellen. Ansonsten nen anderen Anschluss benutzen.


So ne meldung hatte ich als ich mit Wakü starten wollte und das Board kein CPU-Lüfter gefunden hat.  Das war beim P5Q Pro damals.


----------



## SiQ (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: CPU-Lüfterfehler beim Bootvorgang*

Hab das selbe Problem.
Hab mir heute für meinen i5 einen Cooler Master TX3 drangebaut und seitdem kommt der Fehler -.-

MfG TwoSnake


----------



## ole88 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: CPU-Lüfterfehler beim Bootvorgang*

wow ausgrab meister, totengräber^^

lösung ganz einfach im bios waiting for press F1 auf aus stellen dann bootet er munter weiter


----------

